# FUNDLE bag, it is really cool...



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

I love the FUNDLE bag, a small can fit both babies easily. Thanks Jadey, for helping me to get this!! It is really cool!! x0x0x0xx


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

WOW, what a great bag!!! The girls look like they really enjoying it too.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

That looks deeper and different than the one I looked at on the Fundle website--it was called the PetSling. Is that what yours is?

It didn't look like they sell them in the USA. Do you know if they do?


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

The bag is cute, but more importantly your babies look sooooooo adorable in that bag!! What cuties!


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

I need something like that to be able to carry my fluffs together instead of having one bag on each shoulder. The girls look like they enjoy being in there :wub: :wub:


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

It says on the tag:
Utility Model No. 0301912
I saw them on E Bay...Also, I am REALLY SHORT so it might look deeper on me than a regular sized person...
http://cgi.ebay.com/FUNDLE-Denim-Size-S-Pe...1QQcmdZViewItem
That is the very same one I have, it is a size S. Hope this helps?


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I have seen many different designs of the bag, they are wonderful. How much did you pay for yours?


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

QUOTE (Matilda's Mommy @ Jun 25 2008, 04:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=596600


> I have seen many different designs of the bag, they are wonderful. How much did you pay for yours?[/B]


Do you mean many different colors? There are only 2 designs, S and L... I paid Jadey's Mom, she carried it right from Korea so my price won't be the same as yours...


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Wonderful bag -- I think I want one. :biggrin:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I have a similar bag that I use sometimes for Sassy and I just love it. Cute pictures...........the girls look very snuggly inside the bag.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

They are absolutely adorable together in that bag!!!! What a unique idea to have a bag that you can carry two little angels together!!!! Just love that~~~~~


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

glad you like the bag i think i might order another one in a pink or blue not sure. i like it because of the great padding support. my mom loves it she carries cupcake around when she goes on her morning walks and while she cleans lol.


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

That is just too cute! They look like they really enjoy their new bag! :wub2:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

They look adorable in their new bag. I'm so glad it is working out so well.


----------



## bellabianca's mom (Jan 25, 2007)

Sooooooooooo Cute. Two P's in a Fundle. :wub: :wub: I am thinking of one for BB but not sure if she would like it. She much prefers "riding the bow" of her stroller; has to be where the action is.


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

Cute! They look so snuggly in their new bag!


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

What a cool bag! I don't think Tango and Tillie would stay in it!  They are too busy.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

The pups look so sweet in that bag! Now I want one!!! :wub:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Thanks for posting the info about your new bag. I had almost forgotten about my (similar) bag since I use our stroller so much. I pulled my bag back out because it does come in handy when the stroller isn't appropriate.


----------



## Malsam (Sep 28, 2007)

I tried 1 but dun really find it suitable. They dun allow the dog to sit in nicely and requires the dog to be constantly leaning out of the bag with a head out. Also it messed up the hair and tangles them easily.


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

QUOTE (Malsam @ Jun 26 2008, 05:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=597079


> I tried 1 but dun really find it suitable. They dun allow the dog to sit in nicely and requires the dog to be constantly leaning out of the bag with a head out. Also it messed up the hair and tangles them easily.[/B]


I do not understand your post as I fit an 8 pound and near 4 pound dog in the small bag AT THE SAME TIME.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

How cute do you look with those little babies in that pouch??!!!! :wub:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Adorable pictures. I LOVE that bag, but I'm not sure the girls would stay in it. Do you think a 10 pounder and a 5 pounder could fit in a large one? I especially like the pink polka-dot one.

Linda


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

QUOTE (Sophie @ Jun 26 2008, 07:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=597103


> Adorable pictures. I LOVE that bag, but I'm not sure the girls would stay in it. Do you think a 10 pounder and a 5 pounder could fit in a large one? I especially like the pink polka-dot one.
> 
> Linda[/B]


I don't know, but I get a huge load into the small..LOL!! It closes on top and has a flap, both of mine fit well inside there together...


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

QUOTE (PuttiePie @ Jun 26 2008, 06:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=597107


> QUOTE (Sophie @ Jun 26 2008, 07:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=597103





> Adorable pictures. I LOVE that bag, but I'm not sure the girls would stay in it. Do you think a 10 pounder and a 5 pounder could fit in a large one? I especially like the pink polka-dot one.
> 
> Linda[/B]


I don't know, but I get a huge load into the small..LOL!! It closes on top and has a flap, both of mine fit well inside there together...
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thanks, I think I'll put it on my "wish list." lol If it won't fit both, I could always have one in the bag and one in the stroller. :biggrin: 

Linda


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Yep, that's the one! Really cute!


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

I have one too! The blue one with the white dots and butterfly. Yours does look different in the picture, I think it's because they are sitting/standing in it and making it look a different shape, instead of laying in it. You'll have fun with it, the only thing is it's so deep and I have to put a couple of folded handtowels in the bottom so Perri can see out and put his head on the headrest. They look so cute with their little heads poking out! Kiss their little noses for me! :wub2: 

Dee -- I got mine a year ago and couldn't find any stores here who sell them, I had to buy direct from the manufacturer in Korea and pay high shipping. However there is a store opened here now, I remember seeing the owner's thread about it in the buy section here and they had good deals on them if you're interested in one for Shoni.


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

That same vendor is selling right from e bay, I have already posted that link....I think that my Puttie was standing and Posie was sitting but also, as I have mentioned...It looks very deep on me as I am VERY short...you cannot really tell about the bag with me behind it, I am the same size as an average 12 year old girl..................................... :brownbag:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

QUOTE (PreciousPrince @ Jun 26 2008, 06:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=597119


> I have one too! The blue one with the white dots and butterfly. Yours does look different in the picture, I think it's because they are sitting/standing in it and making it look a different shape, instead of laying in it. You'll have fun with it, the only thing is it's so deep and I have to put a couple of folded handtowels in the bottom so Perri can see out and put his head on the headrest. They look so cute with their little heads poking out! Kiss their little noses for me! :wub2:
> 
> Dee -- I got mine a year ago and couldn't find any stores here who sell them, I had to buy direct from the manufacturer in Korea and pay high shipping. However there is a store opened here now, I remember seeing the owner's thread about it in the buy section here and they had good deals on them if you're interested in one for Shoni. [/B]


Thanks, I did find them on ebay. Is yours the small one? How big is Perri? Shoni is between 5 & 6 lbs. and 9 in. at the shoulder, is that about Perri's size?

I have a Hotdog bag but it is hard for me to use it as a shoulder bag. The straps aren't long enough. I would rather carry him in front with the strap across.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Aww they're the same size! He is 5.5 and also 9 inches at the shoulder. Although he's a long one-11 inches long. I have the small, and room definately won't be a problem. There is more than enough room for him to lay comfortably in it, the only bad thing is how deep it is; you will have to put something on the bottom to boost him up.


----------



## Malsam (Sep 28, 2007)

I dunno are you referring to the same fundle bag but the one that I've seen look like the below.









The dog head are suppose to be left outside and they are seated down slanting. If you look at the shape of bag, the dog will look like below :









I find them very uncomfortable for the dog to stay in this position for long.

You probably have a different model as the last time I've seen these bags are quite sometimes ago already.

http://www.petsling.com/index.html


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Hey, here's my idea of a fun time.....Archie and Kosmo sharing a fur bag!

[attachment=38611:KosmoandArchinbag.jpg]


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:wub: Aww Nanci they look so cute and comfortable :biggrin:


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

Here, no opinion, just facts.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

that is just too cute :wub: :wub:


----------

